# Leopard Gecko pros and cons



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

What are Leopard Gecko pros and cons?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

pro's lovely morphs, friendly (mostly) no need for giant set ups with lamps etc like beardies, cheap feeding costs. cons: some hide a lot but i love em.:2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Pros: Freindly (with a little work sometimes), easy to care for, lots of morphs, reasonably cheap to set up (in comparison to some reps)

Cons: Nocturnal, very ADDICTIVE


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Cons: Nocturnal, very ADDICTIVE


 i agree:lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> i agree:lol2:


It is amazing how addictive they are really.... not sure how many we will end up with lol


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah, me either. still got stack space:whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the only con is like already said how addictive they actually are!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> yeah, me either. still got stack space:whistling2:


Were enquiring about getting a stack at the mo, which would free up some vivs....... lmao


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I think the only con is like already said how addictive they actually are!


Thought of another.....
































Bloody crickets!!!!!! (although that isn't just Leos)


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i stopped getting them months ago and still hear the b:censor:s of a night. one was swimming in the bath with me this morning :lol2:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Im in process of seling our babies and triming down slightly, and i will be happy sticking with just the 17, lol well until the next show.......:lol2:

So yes so very addictive, i dont see the nocturnal thing as an issue much. the chameleon we have goes into slumber at about 19:00 so hes no fun in the evening, where the gecko's are.

Yeah but i do have the odd spare viv that could be filled so easily./...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

But you dont HAVE to feed them crickets lol :2thumb:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

exactly, hence i stopped :lol2: glue traps seemed to work a bit but my dog got one stuck on her foot :whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Argh!!!!! Bloody crickets. I hate them lol. Also they are addictive and you can't just have one or a couple. Ours are very active and fun to watch  I'd like another couple now


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i hate crickets, dont use em, dont see why u would, noisey and aggresive to animals.

Locusts/Waxies/Mealworms all the way.


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Slurm said:


> i hate crickets, dont use em, dont see why u would, noisey and aggresive to animals.
> 
> Locusts/Waxies/Mealworms all the way.


Crickets are horrible!!!!! I spoted one on my leo once, obviously the leo didn't notice.

I stick with Locusts now, although they are very expensive they seem to eat them more then anything else.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

pro:hardy, easily handable, great fun, fun characters and great morphs

cons...not many realy mine were always out in the day 4 sum reason slept at night


----------



## Wishlover (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't think of any con's and any i do think of one look at my beautiful babies make any con dissapear lol:flrt:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

no cons just pros all the way


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

My mate has 10 of them & will probably get some more soon he breeds them & he really loves having them He says they are so easy to look after & very very friendly
I agree about the crickets but its small ones i use & then now & again i get a big bugger who makes my hit the roof lol


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

we are in the middle of swaping over to beattles


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We are going to move onto roaches after this lot of crix have been eaten. Shame the tank were using for crix is the same one to be used for Roaches...... and we have a tonne of crix.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

suez said:


> no cons just pros all the way


 Totally agree, I really can`t think of any cons. The best part for me, has to be when you`re waiting for an egg to hatch and you are not 100% sure exactly what is going to pop out!!! Each and every egg that ever hatches always feels like my first - and there are some fabulous surprises too!
And another `best thing` is when you buy a hatchling as `a normal` and it turns out to be something totally different - you feel like you`ve found a full purse in the street or a couple of hundred quid on a scratch card!!!
And ANOTHER `best thing`........... haha, I could go on and on!


----------

